# Brochage alim powermac G5 Bi pro 1,8



## alexcmoi37 (15 Février 2012)

bonjour je cherche un schéma (brochage) pour metre une alim pc dans un powermac g5 car la mienne vien de rendre lâme je sais que ça existe pour les g4 car j'ai deja regardé mais pour les g5 impossible a trouver sinon si quelqu'un à une alim a me vendre pour 40 maxi je suis preneur merci d'avance


----------



## alexcmoi37 (16 Février 2012)

Un p'tit up


----------



## alexcmoi37 (20 Février 2012)

Up !!! sinon poubelle


----------

